# White Rose Pigeon Assoc. Summer Show



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

The White Rose Pigeon Association (York, PA) summer show is on Sunday August 5, 2007. Entries must be postmarked by July 27. For show information and entry form contact Barry Wagner at [email protected]

or you can get an entry form from me.

Thanks

Link
[email protected]
www.martinlofts.com


----------

